# Prüfen, ob Maustaste gedrückt ist



## simlei (20. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem: Wenn ich das Hauptfenster resize, in dem meine View ist, resized sie mit (das ist i. O., da layoutbedingt), und ein Repaint wird ausgelöst. 
Da die Grafik aber ziemlich aufwändig ist, ist es ein Ärgernis, da der Repaint beim Resizen des Hauptfensters in der View mehrere Male kurz hintereinander ausgelöst wird. Ich will das nun gerne unterbinden, meine Idee dazu ist, nur zu zeichnen, wenn alle Maustasten losgelassen sind. Aber wie kriege ich das heraus? Die Maus ist ja beim Resizen nicht in der View......
Danke schonmal für Ideen dazu oder andere Vorschläge 
MfG,
simlei


----------



## Ebenius (20. Jan 2009)

Verlässlich ist das gar nicht herauszubekommen. Ich hab nicht nachgesehen, ob man die Events bekommen kann, wenn das Look and Feel den Fensterrahmen macht. Aber wenn das System den Rahmen macht, bekommst Du die Mouse-Events nirgends in Deiner App.

Grüße, Ebenius


----------



## simlei (21. Jan 2009)

mh, ist Look'n'Feel nicht 'n Swing-Ding?  Ich arbeite mit Eclipse, also SWT, aber ob das System den Fensterrahmen macht oder nicht, weiß ich nicht :/
Ich muss nicht zwingend wissen ob eine Maustaste gedrückt ist oder nicht, das ist mein Ansatz, vielleicht gibts auch nen eleganteren? Fällt mir im Moment aber nichts dazu ein :/


----------



## Ebenius (21. Jan 2009)

Achso... SWT... hab ich nicht gewusst. Mit SWT kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.


----------



## simlei (22. Jan 2009)

*Push* jemand anderes ne idee??


----------



## dzim (23. Jan 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt - nein.
Hast du dich schon mal durch dei Eclipse-Api gegraben - bzw. den SWT-Teil?
Vielleicht gibt es ja über die Eclipse API irgendwas, um auf dises Resize zu hören... Ich glaub, mehr Tipps werden dazu nicht wirklich kommen...

[edit]
Vielleicht ist aber auch hier eine Möglichkeit zu finden:
http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/Java/0280__SWT/AddResizelistenertoShell.htm

Wenn du einen solchen Listener an das Display in deiner Application+start-Methode anhängst - vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz...
[/edit]


----------



## simlei (23. Jan 2009)

hey, dzim, danke für die Anregung! Das sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus..


----------

